# SA's new G6 cannon blasts new world record



## 404SqnAVSTeach (25 Apr 2006)

http://www.janes.com/defence/news/jdw/jdw060420_1_n.shtml
http://www.iol.co.za/index.php?set_id=1&click_id=139&art_id=vn20060419072702714C419505
http://www.denel.co.za/Landsystems/Artillery_Systems.asp


----------

